# Problems with Burton Channel-System



## Simon_Holding (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey guys,

So I bought a Burton Hero snowboard, don't know exactly which year, and I'm having trouble with the channel-system.

I found out that I didn't have the sliders to put into the board to attach the Burton EST bindings, so I went out and bought a EST replacement hardware kit, which contain both the sliders and the necessary screws.

But those sliders don't fit into the channels on the board. Am I missing something? Maybe this is like a new versus old thing?

Any help would be appreciated!

Regards,
Simon


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Simon_Holding said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I bought a Burton Hero snowboard, don't know exactly which year, and I'm having trouble with the channel-system.
> 
> ...


Simon you're all pear shaped with the wallet and gear buddy. We will help u if we can


----------



## Simon_Holding (Jan 12, 2018)

Okay, so first off:

Are there more versions of the channel system?

To my knowledge, thew systems Burton use are the 4x4a, 2x4, 3D and the channel system. 

So thats why I'm wondering why the sliders I got don't fit the channel.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I think they should fit. That's weird. I would take it into a shop. They can look at it. You could get them to wax it too while you are in there. They might even have spare hardware that will fit. Just make sure it is a store that deals in Burton. I once bought Burton bindings at a local shop but the new bindings didn't fit my old shit 3D Burton board. They just gave me the proper base plate. Shop local! They will take care of you.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

They changed the channel around 2011 I think. If the hardware you have doesn't look like this, and doesn't fit, then this is what you need:

https://www.fixmybinding.com/products/burton-m5-hardware-kit-burton-parts


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Guessing that you bought the board used and the seller didn't tell you the inserts were missing? 

Nevertheless, I've gotten replacement inserts from my local snowboard shop for free before, but I got my board there in the first place though. Most shops will have spare hardware lying around in the back somewhere and will either just give it to you or sell it to you for very little if you ask politely. 

You should be able to source some replacement inserts relatively easily one way or another. Local snowboard shop, burton.com, other online-retailer....


----------



## Simon_Holding (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah, that's what I was afraid of. I bought the M6 (which was the only one they sold), but i needed the M5.

I was told the board was a bit older, but still very usable. It has been used twice and then stored in the attic because the seller didn't use it after that, pretty good deal is what I thought.

I did some research, but I guess it's hard to find answers to the questions you don't know you're supposed to be asking. I didn't know they made a transition in the channel-system.

If I buy the correct hardware, will I have to buy other bindings as well?? I know for sure that the EST bindings I have use the m6 hardware set.

Am I correct in saying that prior to 2011, Burton used the M5 hardware with bindings specifically for for this particular channel-system and boards, and switched it up after that?


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Simon_Holding said:


> Yeah, that's what I was afraid of. I bought the M6 (which was the only one they sold), but i needed the M5.
> 
> I was told the board was a bit older, but still very usable. It has been used twice and then stored in the attic because the seller didn't use it after that, pretty good deal is what I thought.
> 
> ...


2010 and earlier use M5 anything 2011 and over use M6, both work with EST bindings regardless of year they where manufactured.

M5 hardware is rectangle shaped, M6 shaped like an "H"

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Call Burton, tell them exactly what board you have and they'll send you new ones for free.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

f00bar said:


> Call Burton, tell them exactly what board you have and they'll send you new ones for free.


Agree. Burton Australia have fantastic customer relations. Whenever I've needed something in the past the mailout for free.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon_Holding (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks for the help people. I’ll try contacting Burton directly.

Right now I’m in Austria using an older board I have. I tried the local shops, but no one is able to help. Apparently Burton only used this particular channel-system for a year, so spare parts are pretty scarce.

Thanks again for your help, right now I’m just riding this week and having fun!


----------

